# Why you DONT mount your powerball



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Yesterday I noticed my ride sitting crooked and figured I bent my frame from 3wheeling with no reinforcments, I checked my springs and bled the lines again still crooked. So today I go out to try and measure my frame and see if its bent anywhere........3 taps on the switch and I thought the frame broke, the right side slammed down :angry:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

That sucks bro. I had a set up once where I put the power balls on the rear trailing arms. That seemed to work good. They were re-inforced though. Good luck...


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

ive always modifyed and reinforced the factory perch.. Then mout the powball.. Never had anyproblems


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

wanna sell those powerballs? :cheesy:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

should've mounted it like


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 22 2008, 11:04 AM~9755366
> *should've mounted it like
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

C-channel works pretty good for just a street ride,that spring perch is some scary shit


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

you should reinforce the base and the backside, this is a diff. i did for one of my homies or you can do it like this


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

you should reinforce the base and the backside, this is a diff. i did for one of my homies or you can do it like this


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 22 2008, 10:49 AM~9755605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Great work! I did it exactly the way its shown in pic 1, works GREAT!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Damn. But at least it's a simple fix and you where at a safe spot.. :biggrin: Now get to welding a support bracket around it..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i dunno why people do that, it only takes a extra 30minutes to do it right with c-channel


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 22 2008, 12:40 PM~9755213
> *Yesterday I noticed my ride sitting crooked and figured I bent my frame from 3wheeling with no reinforcments, I checked my springs and bled the lines again still crooked.  So today I go out  to try and measure my frame and see if  its bent anywhere........3 taps on the switch and I thought the frame broke, the right side slammed down :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


thats weird,the rear is reinforced good, adjutable uppers & slip yoke,then its botched up by the bad mounts


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 22 2008, 01:42 PM~9756330
> *i dunno why people do that, it only takes a extra 30minutes to do it right with c-channel
> *


he did pretty good . it's his first install. trust me he's a switch holder at that. It's been beet to hell.. :biggrin: he started out with a train spring riding low cadi and all good now. he's also under 18. hahahahha  

Fix that purple rim caddi so we can ride in th ememory of Caddi king.. :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 22 2008, 01:42 PM~9756330
> *i dunno why people do that, it only takes a extra 30minutes to do it right with c-channel
> *


he did pretty good . it's his first install. trust me he's a switch holder at that. It's been beet to hell.. :biggrin: he started out with a train spring riding low cadi and all good now. he's also under 18. hahahahha  

Fix that purple rim caddi so we can ride in th ememory of Caddi king.. :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I mounted my powerballs to the stock caddy spring perch and never had a problem... but then again i also cut them off, rotated em 180 degree's and rewelded them back on..


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

first off Im 24 fiundi get it right...lol. But I had someone weld the bridge and powerballs on, they got it like that on there car but mine just broke for some reason, I think from riding locked up too much, I planned on mounting them on Channel anyways so FUCK IT you live and you learn


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jan 22 2008, 03:47 PM~9756374
> *he did pretty good . it's his first install. trust me he's a switch holder at that. It's been beet to hell..  :biggrin: he started out with a train spring riding low cadi and all good now. he's also under 18. hahahahha
> 
> Fix that purple rim caddi so we can ride in th ememory of Caddi king.. :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh do you still think the caddy is blue :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

didnt you just get those extended uppers?


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had the same problem, thought I fucked something else from 3 wheeling with no reinforcements, but it broke the factory shit right off


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

HERES HOW MINE ARE


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

it had to break while 3 wheeling infront of like 100 people at a car show, I was salty, lesson learned


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn that sucks, glad I was at home when it happened


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 22 2008, 06:51 PM~9757717
> *didnt you just get those extended uppers?
> *


sure did


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 22 2008, 08:26 PM~9758012
> *Damn that sucks, glad I was at home when it happened
> *


glad u was not underneath the car working on it with no jackstand! :uh:u was just asking about your driveshaft too!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jan 22 2008, 06:01 PM~9757795
> *it had to break while 3 wheeling infront of like 100 people at a car show, I was salty, lesson learned
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 22 2008, 08:03 PM~9758271
> *glad u was not underneath the car working on it with no jackstand! :uh:u was just asking about your driveshaft too!
> *


 :uh: I have NEVER worked under any car with no jackstands, anything could happen. If I was under it when that shit snapped I'd be done


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 22 2008, 10:30 PM~9759485
> * NEVER work under any with no jackstands, anything could happen.
> *


+100,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 23 2008, 01:47 AM~9758591
> *wow
> *


What kind of cylinder is that?




:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 22 2008, 09:53 PM~9760303
> *What kind of cylinder is that?
> :biggrin:
> *


looks like a fuked 1 to me haha :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin+Jan 22 2008, 03:42 PM~9757182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 22 2008, 11:53 PM~9760303
> *What kind of cylinder is that?
> :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmmmm I had one at one time that bent into an "S", but at least I can say it didnt break. Same Cylinder manufacturer i believe lol


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 22 2008, 11:43 AM~9755237
> *That sucks bro. I had a set up once where I put the power balls on the rear trailing arms. That seemed to work good. They were re-inforced though. Good luck...
> *


 Dont do that, you will most likely bend the cylinder, and the trailing arm, if you dont break the upper spring perch first


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jan 23 2008, 06:31 AM~9762013
> *You know i get you and the kid  and 919 mixed up. you guya (3) really do look alike.. :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> *


i want proof!!!!! :cheesy: i dont see it, dustin is 6'1" and im 5'6" and chris (i think that your name, but i cant remeber lol) is like 6 foot. 
the both have real light hair and i have dark brown hair. my face is kinda red, and theres dont look red or as red as mine. i dont see it dude..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jan 22 2008, 05:01 PM~9757795
> *it had to break while 3 wheeling infront of like 100 people at a car show, I was salty, lesson learned
> 
> 
> ...


that seems a little BENT out of shape. :biggrin: 

sorry to hear about that bro..esp at a show. that really sucks..puts you on the spot real quick. Did it mess up your car at all?


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

No damage to the car, just had to drive home with one cylinder/spring in the rear, got it home and did one last 3 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I spent the day fixing wha twas broke and I must say, with the drop mounts back in and by me moving the powerballs I have full drivability at all hieghts. Tomarrow I;ll do a little grinding and painting,...heres what I did

heres the ass locked up with stock length uppers










3" channel, I left it long so I can chain it one day











I dont know if you guys remember, but this is how my cylinder sits now









(this is before)


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 27 2008, 04:08 PM~9797084
> *I spent the day fixing wha twas broke and I must say, with the drop mounts back in and by me moving the powerballs I have full drivability at all hieghts. Tomarrow I;ll do a little grinding and painting,...heres what I did
> 
> heres the ass locked up with stock length uppers
> ...



Did you angle the power balls?? I seen pics of Impala's done where they weld the power ball into the lower trailing arms and they angle the power ball so the cylinder doesn't hit the top of the power ball shaft or something. I think I explained that right anyway cuz I am putting some power balls on my Cutty and I don't want my shit breaking too I lke the way this is done. It gives me a good idea on what to do.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 27 2008, 06:25 PM~9797166
> *Did you angle the power balls??  I seen pics of Impala's done where they weld the power ball into the lower trailing arms and they angle the power ball so the cylinder doesn't hit the top of the power ball shaft or something.  I think I explained that right anyway cuz I am putting some power balls on my Cutty and I don't want my shit breaking too I lke the way this is done.  It gives me a good idea on what to do.
> *


looks like he added dropped upper mounts


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 27 2008, 06:25 PM~9797166
> *Did you angle the power balls??  I seen pics of Impala's done where they weld the power ball into the lower trailing arms and they angle the power ball so the cylinder doesn't hit the top of the power ball shaft or something.  I think I explained that right anyway cuz I am putting some power balls on my Cutty and I don't want my shit breaking too I lke the way this is done.  It gives me a good idea on what to do.
> *


I moved the powerball forward on the axle so that the stroke wont bind on the top of the ball . Just get some 3" channel and weld it to the axle like I did, and with the drop mounts your pinion angle just barely changes through the entire travel of the suspension


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 28 2008, 06:15 AM~9801373
> *I moved the powerball forward on the axle so that the stroke wont bind on the top of the ball . Just get some 3" channel and weld it to the axle like I did, and with the drop mounts your pinion angle just barely changes through the entire travel of the suspension
> *


Thanks a lot homie so I guess that means I don't have to get the slip yoke drive shaft huh or should I still this is the shti that confuses me :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 29 2008, 10:44 AM~9811624
> *Thanks a lot homie so I guess that means I don't have to get the slip yoke drive shaft huh or should I still this is the shti that confuses me  :biggrin:
> *


If all you do is drop the uppers then you will want the slip still.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jan 29 2008, 02:04 PM~9812915
> *If all you do is drop the uppers then you will want the slip still.
> *


Yeah you definatly want the slip, if not you will tear every motor/tranny mount on your engine when you lock up


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Did you cut off your other factory perch?? Or did you just weld the piece of C channel over it??


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Cut the old perch off, and weld the channel in its place.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I lifted my rear end to about half its travel length and welded the balls to the axle 
of course your welds must hold or you will look like a fool when it breaks


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry bad pic


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jan 30 2008, 09:24 AM~9820510
> *I lifted my rear end to about half its travel length and welded the balls to the axle
> of course your welds must hold or you will look like a fool when it breaks
> 
> ...


I like the look of your axle reinforcment, did you just bend a flat piece of steel to give it the Ibeam look? would that give me added strength to my rearend?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks this is my first reinforced rear end .I hope the bottom strap acts like a i-beam ,that was my intent. 1 1/2" at start point and 1 1/2" over pumkin :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

thats how i do my rear ends, i think it looks waaaay cleaner and keeps any possible flex to a minimum, i mean not all of the pressureit completly straight up and down on the housing, especially when the powerballs are at extreme angles.

I'm doing mine right now (blazer with 4 link) with the c channel (where powerballs and chains mount) running the full length along the top with a bridge over the top (dont trust my arcs skills on the pumpkin,lol), it wouldnt even need to be reinforced underniehgt but what they heck, I think it looks firme done certain ways and cant have it too strong i guess! My rear ends lower mounts are in just front of the reinforcement (touching it) so my plate goes all the way to the brake plates. I just turned the amperage down and swapped back and forth to keep from warping anything.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

where are you going to weld your chain to the rear end? I was thinking of useing my old shock studs on the rear end and welding a hook on the c-notch for the top


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jan 30 2008, 06:53 PM~9825197
> *where are you going to weld your chain to the rear end? I was thinking of useing my old shock studs on the rear end and welding a hook on the c-notch for the top
> *



havent figured that out yet. dont even plan on runnin chains yet but dont wanna strip the paint back down if I decide to in the future. my rea end doesnt have shock mounts but i wouldnt reccomend using them for the chain, they typically arnt that strong from the factory. I'll problly do a 1/4" wall box tubing on top of the c channel with a bolt through it.


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 30 2008, 08:18 PM~9826694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

